# Meal replacement shakes



## Raven24

Has anyone tried these and had any success??
I have had a look onthe slim fast website and its sfae while breastfeeding
I have also looked at maxitone sculptress i dunno which are best?


----------



## mummysturt

Hi Zoe i started Slim Fast yesterday so if you decide to chose this we can buddy up if you wanted. Do you have much to lose?


----------



## Raven24

mummysturt said:


> Hi Zoe i started Slim Fast yesterday so if you decide to chose this we can buddy up if you wanted. Do you have much to lose?

Hi yeah loads unfortunatly i have lost nearly 20 lb but i have to lose another 80 lb to be what my bmi says i should but im gonna see how i feel once ive lost more and ill stop whne im happy regardless of bmi.

I think i may go for slim fast just had another look and it looks good, where did you buy yours from??


----------



## mummysturt

I got mine from tesco. I have one for brekkie, then a cereal type bar mid morning, one for lunch, then some crisps or snacky type thing afternoon, healthy dinner, then a small choc bar and hot choc evening, like 2 finger kit kat or small toffee crisp!! Need my choc fix. So far so good though this is only day 2 lol xx


----------



## Raven24

mummysturt said:


> I got mine from tesco. I have one for brekkie, then a cereal type bar mid morning, one for lunch, then some crisps or snacky type thing afternoon, healthy dinner, then a small choc bar and hot choc evening, like 2 finger kit kat or small toffee crisp!! Need my choc fix. So far so good though this is only day 2 lol xx

Well hubby is off work tomoz so ill get some when im out and give it a go we can keep eachother sane lol


----------



## mummysturt

Lol sounds like a plan, im already wanting to go to the shops and buy them out of chocolate but must be strong holiday in 4 weeks!!


----------



## Raven24

mummysturt said:


> Lol sounds like a plan, im already wanting to go to the shops and buy them out of chocolate but must be strong holiday in 4 weeks!!

I know i love chocolate and have terrible sweet cravings but going to be strong now and just get on with it, hopefully the slimfast shakes will help with the cravings.


----------



## Raven24

Well went to asda and hae bought there version of slimfast and some meal replacement bars too and started it this morning and i am starving lol, i am going to have two shakes a day and one normal meal but im also going to have 4 snacks throughout the day at 100 cals each so my calorie in take will be about 1400 a day i dont wanna go any lower than that becaue of breastfeeding so
Ill see how i get on.
The shakes are ok i got chocolate, it is so sweet and a bit sickly but its ok. Going to try the bar in a minute and see what that is like.

How are you getting on?


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies, mind if i join you??
Got my slim fast at the ready and starting tomorrow morning!


----------



## Raven24

jessica716 said:


> Hey ladies, mind if i join you??
> Got my slim fast at the ready and starting tomorrow morning!

Hi and welcome i have bought some slimfast now too and i prefer it to the asda one, ita going ok till i am hungry now thogh ready for my tea.

Have youdone slimfast before??


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies i have been making healtheir choice going on 3 weeks. i decided yesterday to grab some slimfast so i started today. i lost 5 pounds so far and for some reason it has ceased. i dont know if it has to do with other things im eating including wanting some sort of chocolate snack. so instead of that maybe i will get my chocolate fix... wish us all luck


----------



## jessica716

zoe.speed22 said:


> jessica716 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, mind if i join you??
> Got my slim fast at the ready and starting tomorrow morning!
> 
> Hi and welcome i have bought some slimfast now too and i prefer it to the asda one, ita going ok till i am hungry now thogh ready for my tea.
> 
> Have youdone slimfast before??Click to expand...


Never done it before!! I've never done any kind of diet before this so i think i'm going to struggle!

I was very slim before i got pregnant and put on 3 stone during pregnancy, I have lost 2 stone of it without trying but this last stone won't budge...

I'm not looking to lose the full stone but even half would be nice as i can't fit into any of my clothes :dohh:

How have you found doing the shakes? Do you feel quite hungry throughout the day?


----------



## Raven24

I ok as long as i have a snack inbetween breakfast shake and lunch shake, i had banana yesterday and that kept me going tilldinner time, im trying to drink more water too to try and stop the hunger pangs.


----------



## jessica716

Well so far so good...

Shake at 8am
Gym for 70 minutes
Shake at 12pm

Not felt hungry as yet... think i'll end up using my snacks in the evening after teatime more than likely... OH is working away and when LO is in bed I get bored and normally snack!! Maybe an early night will solve that!!


----------



## Raven24

Hi i have had nearly all my cals for the day now i had shake for breakfast, left over chilli and a weightwatchers pitta for lunch, then another shake for tea and i have just done hubbys tea and decided to have a snack and i had a tuna and two eggs omelet and itnwas 250 cals so i have just added my snack allowance together i hope that is allowed.
Probbaly just gonna have a banana now later on if i need it.
Hope everyone else is getting on ok.


----------



## mummysturt

Hi girls sorry not been on. 
Well not done sf at all yet lol but it's been my birthday and been unwell. So anyway going to start tomorrow as I start my new job in 2 weeks and want to lose as much as possible before then x


----------



## jessica716

zoe.speed22 said:


> Hi i have had nearly all my cals for the day now i had shake for breakfast, left over chilli and a weightwatchers pitta for lunch, then another shake for tea and i have just done hubbys tea and decided to have a snack and i had a tuna and two eggs omelet and itnwas 250 cals so i have just added my snack allowance together i hope that is allowed.
> Probbaly just gonna have a banana now later on if i need it.
> Hope everyone else is getting on ok.

I did the same... I pooled my snack allowance together for a can of coke! Ooooopsy! It was the last one in the fridge and it was starinng at me!


----------

